# Tips+Tricks gesucht: 2nd level domain mit dyn. IP Homeserver

## thrashed

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich würde gerne folgendes basteln:

- eine kleine site auf meiner gentoobox zu hause laufen lassen (tut es eigentlich jetzt schon)

- diese site soll anstatt wie bisher via dyndns-adresse, via secondlevel domainname erreichbar sein.

- die secondlevel domain soll zur strukturierung ein paar subdomains anbieten können

- das mailing der secondlevel domain adressen soll momentan noch über den domainanbieter (1&1) abgehandelt werden

Gescheiteter Plan:

- ein cname Eintrag zur secondlevel domain. Mit einem vorhanden cname Eintrag funktioniert das bei 1&1 ausgelagerte Mailing nicht mehr. Für die Erreichbarkeit via Web würde es jedoch ausreichen.

- die secondlevel domain zu dyndns.org transferieren und von dort aus managen. da könnte ich dann wohl das meiste damit lösen. Problem --> dnyndns.org bietet dies nicht für .at domains an.

Neuer Plan:

kann ich die funktionalität von dyndns wie folgt nachbauen?

- auf der gentoobox einen dns dienst installieren

- im 1&1 controllcenter die dns einstellungen auf die gentoobox zeigen lassen (ich würde dann meine dyndns-adresse) eingeben...

- meinen dns-server so konfigurieren, dass dieser meine second-level domain auflöst? (wie gehe ich hier mit dem A-Record um? Kann ich beim a-record zu meiner secondlevel domain, meine dyndns adresse eintragen? Muss ich wegen der dynamischen Adresse etwas hinsichtlich der TTL's bedenken?

- den MX Eintrag auf den von 1&1 einstellen

- durch den eigenen dns-server hätte ich dann auch beliebig viele subdomain zu verfügung?

Ist das alles überhaupt möglich?

Hier geht's in erster Linie nur um Spass an der Freude und um keinen produktiven Webauftritt  :Wink:  Ich weiss auch, dass ich für ein paar Euro diese Sorgen los wäre, aber wie gesagt --> Spass an der Freude, ich würd das gerne selbst machen...

Freue mich über alle Tips und Tricks!

LG!

----------

## Knieper

Klappt das nicht mit http://freedns.afraid.org/ und dann den MX auf 1&1 setzen?

----------

